

All Facebook posts now searchable; or: All your posts are belong to Us  - BWStearns
http://arstechnica.com/business/2013/09/all-public-facebook-posts-ever-made-are-now-searchable/

======
BWStearns
As someone with a deleted account I hope this doesn't mean that my now non-
existent privacy settings open me up to search.

